# wps.exe



## napadam7

My computer(gateway) has been running really slow lately, so I control+alt+delete and went to process and there is a process called wps.exe and it is taking up at times 70 percents of my memory and never goes lower than 30, I end the process and it keeps coming back right away. I found it and it was in the winnt/prefetch folder so I deleted it there and that didnt work either, it came back, so I went throught the registry and deleted but it still came back. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Praetor

> WPS.EXE <updates/wps.exe> --- 25,088 bytes (posted 19 November 96)
> WPS.EXE is a utility that allows you to selectively free modules that are in use by Windows. When you run Masquerade it may "patch" the existing COMMDLG.DLL and PSCRIPT.DRV files. In order to do this, no other application can be using these files. If some other application is using one of these files and Masquerade needs to patch it, then Masquerade will pop up a message box saying "Need exclusive access to COMMDLG.DLL or PSCRIPT.DRV), close any application that has it open and retry". If you close all apps other than Program Manager and try again and the same error occurs, you can use WPS to free COMMDLG.DLL and proceed to create a Masquerade generated driver. Please refer to WPS-EXE  <updates/wps-exe.asp>for installation instructions.




1. RUn a spyware check
2. Check that it isnt a system service (if so, disable/delete it)


----------



## napadam7

I ran a spyware check and it wasnt in there, then it wasnt a system service either.


----------



## napadam7

I went into search and I searched my c drive for it and I found it, it was in winnt/fonts, so I went there and it didnt show up. I tried deleting it from the search program, but it said that cant delete file:make sure disk is not full or write protected. what do I do now?


----------

